# Como configurar un servidor DHCP y samba en Virtualbox?

## Noctix

Estoy intentando configurar un servidor DHCP y tambien intento configurar SAMBA en Gentoo en virtualbox pero por mas tutoriales que siga no me sale la configuracion, solo nesesito una configuracion basica y funcional de los dos, me podrian ayudar?

----------

## quilosaq

Servidor DHCP y Samba

----------

## Noctix

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Servidor DHCP y Samba

 

Voy a probar la de DHCP pero ya habia usado la de samba pero no me sirvio.

No hay una version mas simple de las 2 (soy nood en esto y ademas no ocupo que sea muy elaborado solo que funcionen)

Gracias!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tutoriales premasticados en la web debe haber miles pero viniendo a preguntar aquí en los foros solo te llevará a la documentación oficial que es la única forma de aprender y de saber el día de mañana que estás haciendo exactamente cuando algo falle.

Si buscas aprender mas, este es el lugar para preguntar. Si buscas que las cosas funcionen por arte de magia, también pero danos un poco mas de información como por ejemplo que quiere decir ese "no me sirvió" siendo que la documentación de Gentoo sobre Samba es una de las mas elaboradas que podés llegar a encontrar por ahí.

Salud!

----------

